# Which bearing press tool kit?



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

New to pressing in bearings I've got external BB, BB30, FS bike, Hadleys, Kings, I9s. Want a tool kit that can cover most anything. Willing to spend extra $ if worth it, only want to buy one time and have kit that can do more. I'm leaning twards the Wheels Manufacturing becuase it looks like it can cover more applications. Wanting opinions and open to other kits. Not really intrested in anything rigged up or home versions. Any help/suggestions would be appreciated. I plan on getting a bearing extractor too. I already have the Park headset press.

Wheels Manufacturing:
Wheels Manufacturing PRESS-1 Large Sealed Bearing Press

what are the long pieces in the WM one. Is that so you can press in bearings into hubs that are deep?

Enduro one:
Hub Bearing Press from Real World Cycling


----------



## HarryBeaver (Sep 3, 2012)

Intrested too!


----------



## dullertap (Apr 4, 2009)

I have experience with this - http://www.bocabearings.com/bearing-lube-tools-more/tools/bike-bearing-installer. It works pretty well, but definitely not on the same level as those multi hundred dollar presses.

One thing to keep in mind is that no do-it-all press will compare to a custom kit you could buy for your fs bike, for that specific application. I have found that there is always some creativity (spacer stacks, grinding sockets, hammers) involved with pressing/removing bearings...


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks dullertap. That bocabearings press looks like a pretty good deal for the money. Right now I'm leaning twards the WM press just becuas it looks like it can handle more sizes than the Enduro press and I like the tray that holds the bearing presses and the handle, very organized.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

That WM press is a good shop quality tool, not likely you'll run across an application it can't handle. It's a lot of cash for a home tool but if the money isn't a huge issue I'd go for it.


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks JB Weld. That's what I was thinking too. I plan on adding a blind bearing puller and I think I'd be pretty good for most applications. I found the WM wizard set on Amazon for $282. I think I might order it today.

Amazon.com: Wheels Manufacturing Wizard Bearing Install Tool: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## chad1376 (Dec 25, 2011)

I know you're not looking for anything Jerry-rigged, but I've had really good luck with my Harbor Freight 8-ton shop press along with misc. blocks of wood, sockets etc, depending on the bearing. $60 on sale a few years ago.


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

Chad , nice man. That s getting yr money s worth out of a tool. Prob won't go that route. Can u get a hub that s laced up in there?


----------



## chad1376 (Dec 25, 2011)

No, a full (26") wheel won't fit. I just use the caveman method with sockets and a plastic mallet.


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

WM Wizard Bearing Press kit ordered for $273 w free ship. Will try and post up some pics and review if I have time. Thanks to all that replied.


----------



## tomacropod (Jul 23, 2004)

The spacers are "speed spacers" which you can slip over the shaft so you don't have to thread the handle on all the way for narrow presses.

- Joel


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

> The spacers are "speed spacers" which you can slip over the shaft so you don't have to thread the handle on all the way for narrow presses.


Thanks tomacropod, makes sense now. I could see how those would come in handy.


----------



## northland (Jun 4, 2011)

I actually logged in to make this exact same thread, because I'm in the market for a full bearing press kit as well.

I stripped my full suspension bike down and am in the process of rawing it and repainting it. I figured that since I have it apart, might as well replace the bearings on the rear linkage. Took it into my LBS, they said it would cost $60-80 to remove the old ones, and $60-80 to install the new ones, plus cost of the new bearings. I couldn't believe it. I'd rather do it myself anyways, and I like buying new tools, so I figured I might as well buy a nice bearing press kit. The only two legit ones I have come across in my research are the wheels manufacturing one, and the enduro press kit.

I'm thinking I have to go with the enduro kit, because the wheels manufacturing kit doesn't say it installs bearings sizes 608, which are the bearings on my rear linkage. The enduro kit does. I think the threaded rod on the wheels manufacturing kit is to big, because the 608 bearings have a shaft diameter of 8mm

What about extracting the bearings. Do you just buy individual extractors?


----------



## HarryBeaver (Sep 3, 2012)

some examples on how to press out the bearings here. .

http://forums.mtbr.com/iron-horse/how-do-you-remove-these-bearings-dw-link-481206.html


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

Went with WM. Lowest I saw the Enduro press was here:

Enduro Hub Bearing Press Tool by Superfly Cycles

Doing it yourself would almost pay for it from what the shop was going to charge you.


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

Blind bearing puller. this one looks like it can handle alot of applications, even the 8mm 608 bearing you have, if you can get it with the slide hammer not being in the way of the frame.

Blind Hole Bearing Gear Bushing Puller Remover Tool Set NEW | eBay


----------



## northland (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for the posts crclawn. I would rather pay the extra money for the wheels manufacturing press kit, but I think the threaded rod is too big for ID of 8mm. There economy press is a 10mm rod, so I'm assuming their set is a 10mm rod. Gonna go with the enduro press kit, and one of the bearing puller kits off of ebay

Real world cycling sells basically the same bearing puller kit, but for $190


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

While I use a bearing puller I don't bother with a bearing press. When I need to install a cartridge bearing I take the old one, remove the inner race, bearings, and cage, tape the outer race to the new bearing's outer race using tape around its circumference, and then carefully tap it in with a hammer. This way I'm only pressing on the outer race and the tape simply gets pushed out of the way during installation.


----------



## dullertap (Apr 4, 2009)

Does the donor bearing ever get stuck in the bearing bore along with the good bearing?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

dullertap said:


> Does the donor bearing ever get stuck in the bearing bore along with the good bearing?


The only time I've had to worry about that is if the bearing sits down deep inside the bore, and which point I just finish driving it in with a socket.


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

No review, too new w pressing.

Can someone tell me what these are for. Came with kit. Made of rubber and 4 screws.


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

Also, what are these for? It says frame linkage standoff on them.


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

Press and tray, very well organized.










Close up of handle










Speed spacers










Each press cup is marked in white w size of bearing. BB30 bearing (6806) loaded.










Sorry I could not give a review of this kit. Will press in a BB30 pretty soon and maybe some hub bearings in the next couple of months. Hope this helps if you are looking for a press. I really don't think you could go wrong with the Enduro press for a $100 less.


----------



## northland (Jun 4, 2011)

Is there a press bit for Bearing # 608?

The site says it isn't included, I just wanna double check with you since you just received your kit


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

> Is there a press bit for Bearing # 608?


Does not have it in the kit. I talked to my mechanic and he said they use the Enduro and it covers most of what they need.


----------



## armandfine (Apr 3, 2007)

*Time Pedal Axle End Cap Tool?*

What tool do I use to tighten axle end caps on time pedals???

I've been using my fingers, but it only gets me so far. I tried a paper clip, but couldn't get enough leverage.


----------



## armandfine (Apr 3, 2007)

BTW, this forum software is awful.


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

You might want to start a new post in tools. People are going to look at this tread becuase it says bearing press.


----------



## northland (Jun 4, 2011)

crclawn said:


> Does not have it in the kit. I talked to my mechanic and he said they use the Enduro and it covers most of what they need.


I ordered the enduro press kit yesterday. I was actually skimming through Zinns book, and in a small paragraph he mentioned bearing presses, and only mentioned the wheels manuf. and the enduro one. Then again, there just really isnt any other bearing press kits at that level. I can't wait to get the press


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

armandfine said:


> What tool do I use to tighten axle end caps on time pedals???
> 
> I've been using my fingers, but it only gets me so far. I tried a paper clip, but couldn't get enough leverage.


Try using a pin spanner or lock ring pliers.



armandfine said:


> BTW, this forum software is awful.


The forum software is fine, and is the same software a lot of internet forums run.


----------



## armandfine (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks. The forum software says I need to kill a unicorn before I have enough points to start a new thread. pin spanner is apparently what I was looking for.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

armandfine said:


> The forum software says I need to kill a unicorn before I have enough points to start a new thread.


Yes, it helps to prevent spam and encourages new users to use the search function.


----------



## Metty (Jul 4, 2009)

those are the feet for the wooden tray that all the press pieces sit on. that is why the rubber feet are supplied with with wood screws



crclawn said:


> No review, too new w pressing.
> 
> Can someone tell me what these are for. Came with kit. Made of rubber and 4 screws.


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks Metty.

Northland, please post up some pics.


----------



## armandfine (Apr 3, 2007)

Right, every other message forum on the internet I've ever been to isn't doing an order of magnitude better job preventing spam and encouraging forum search. Horrible forum software will get the content it deserves.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

armandfine said:


> Horrible forum software will get the content it deserves.


Interesting, because MTBR has pretty good content.


----------



## armandfine (Apr 3, 2007)

Content like questions about axle end caps under a bearing press tool kit thread? It's ghetto software. 2002 wants it back.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

armandfine said:


> Content like questions about axle end caps under a bearing press tool kit thread? It's ghetto software. 2002 wants it back.


That's a lot better than incessant whining about forum software under a bearing press thread. If you don't like it, then there's no need to use it.


----------



## armandfine (Apr 3, 2007)

Not using it. Didn't get an answer. Film at 11.


----------



## northland (Jun 4, 2011)

crclawn said:


> Thanks Metty.
> 
> Northland, please post up some pics.


I'm away for work, I don't get home til the 8th or 9th. I'll post some up when I pick the package up


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

The frame linkage standoffs are so when you are doing full susp linkages. Hard to explain, but if you do one, thell make sense.


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

Pressing in bearings size 6806 into BB30.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Anyone Tyr this Bearing Press from Boca

#BIKE BUT-001 BEARING INSTALLER Tools

Looks like it would be worth it for the money, I need to install the lower bearings on my Anthem 29er figure it is worth a try thoughts?


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

> Looks like it would be worth it for the money, I need to install the lower bearings on my Anthem 29er figure it is worth a try thoughts?


What size is the lower bearings on your athem? Never used it, but for the price it doesn't look that bad.


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

I've used these with great success. A lot cheaper than the Enduro kit, even shipped from GB. I ordered mine through Chain Reaction.

RRP RapidRacerProducts NeoGuard PuntureGuard Tubeless Tire Sealant MudGuard Rapid Racer Products mud guard


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

Above, that looks like a great press. Also, it looks like you can start small if funds are tight and build as you need the different size presses. Good job, you just got repped.

Here are the links to CRC for the RRP press and cup presses.

RapidRacerProducts Bearing Press & Extraction Tool | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com

RapidRacerProducts Bearing Kit | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

crclawn said:


> Above, that looks like a great press. Also, it looks like you can start small if funds are tight and build as you need the different size presses. Good job, you just got repped.
> 
> Here are the links to CRC for the RRP press and cup presses.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the rep!

I do like the versatility of it. I did exactly as you described and only bought the cups I needed. It works great!


----------

